# Any info on Optioneer?



## bigricho (6 February 2009)

hi has any-one had any experience with optioneer?
any feed-back would be appreciated


----------



## jackson8 (6 February 2009)

*Re: any info on optioneer*



bigricho said:


> hi has any-one had any experience with optioneer?
> any feed-back would be appreciated




from looking at the web site they offer training in options spread trading over usa  indexes
a search over the internet will bring up dozens of sites which offer informative material covering the same basic principles and for free
i could not find any information on their pricing structure or subscription costs


----------



## Trevor Taylor (28 February 2009)

Hi there,

Myself and a friend were optioneer members for several years, the system works, however, you have to be aware of a very accurate saying that Chris Tate uses when relating to traders who make their money selling options whether on stocks or indexes its all the same. His saying goes like this, "option sellers eat like birds and crap like elephants". So you can trade with optioneer as we did for several years making 60% to 80 % returns on cash, however, with the markets after Sept 11 and the recent crash in Oct 08 you gave back not only all your profits but in some cases most of your trading capital. So in the long term the system fails.

I believe that optioneer make their money with the $200 per month data fee and the brokerage on members trades (they own this as well) and the $8,000 up front fee to join. It looks attractive but be warned it will get you in the end even if you follow the money management rules because they only work in normal markets not crashes. 

If you also look at the capital required for the return the risk to reward ratio is shocking, you are risking $17,500 US to make on average $1,200 US it should be the other way around and even then it goes over what would be considered an acceptable risk. I learnt my lesson I never go over 3% risk these days.

Hope this helps


----------



## long88 (4 March 2009)

Trevor Taylor said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you also look at the capital required for the return the risk to reward ratio is shocking, you are risking $17,500 US to make on average $1,200 US it should be the other way around and even then it goes over what would be considered an acceptable risk. I learnt my lesson I never go over 3% risk these days.
> 
> Hope this helps




hi, i can easily put a credit spread on with much less risk with 50% probability of winning, 

That rate of return is shocking, wonder is there any uneducated investor out there joining it ?


----------

